# Been a long time..



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 11, 2008)

I actually loved this look I did for saturday night. I went to an engagement party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










*Face: *Select foundation, dark blot power, mocha and fab blush - although it looks like I have none on.

*Eyes: *Select concealer, Courdory e/s for brow with Fix +, UDPP - this stuff rawks, Electro sky paint pot, Thunder e/s, Nile e/s, Shroom e/s, Ardell #101 lashes, Feline liner, Blacktrack f/l, lash primer, Longprolash and plushlash mascara

*lips: *lip primer, half red liner, mellow-flame lipstick with star violet lustreglass


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 11, 2008)

That lip combo is beautiful on you. I've missed your FOTDs


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 11, 2008)

Stunning look!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 11, 2008)

Awww thanks guys. 

I had been lazy with posting them. I will get back on the ball.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 11, 2008)

I love it too- looks hot!


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 11, 2008)

you're so pretty. i agree that lip combo is gorgeous and so is the shadow.


----------



## makeba (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry for the dbl post


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 11, 2008)

*Beautiful Look!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 11, 2008)

you look fantastic.


----------



## makeba (Feb 11, 2008)

Its been a long time, yes it has!!!! your still lovely as usual sis!!! stay blessed and dont wait so long to post dang it!!!!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 11, 2008)

Uh oh.........I see you girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Uh oh.........I see you girl!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your fault! LOL


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_Its been a long time, yes it has!!!! your still lovely as usual sis!!! stay blessed and dont wait so long to post dang it!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes ma'am!!! LOL


----------



## silgava (Feb 11, 2008)

you look so gorgeous!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 11, 2008)

so pretty nikki!!


----------



## OolilredoO (Feb 11, 2008)

You look fabulous!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 11, 2008)

You look lovely!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, that looks so beautiful! Love the lips


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you lovies!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Feb 11, 2008)

ah looks nice.. i like it


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 11, 2008)

You look HOT


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 11, 2008)

cute look


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 11, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## Perple1 (Feb 12, 2008)

LOVE it! I too have missed seeing your face! And I LOVE your hair!


----------



## Baby Mac (Feb 12, 2008)

Beautiful look!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 12, 2008)

hell yeah dats pretty


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice. You make me want to run out and get all of this.


----------



## damsel (Feb 12, 2008)

luv the eyes


----------



## Violent Pink (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't take my eyes off of yours (how romantic haha)! That color is amazing.


----------



## mocha_queen (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah like everyone said, its a beautiful look =]


----------



## Sarah (Feb 12, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL whatever!! And WOW you grew out your hair cut already...your hair sure does grow fast! Dayum! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Your fault! LOL_


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 12, 2008)

Very Pretty


----------



## Jot (Feb 12, 2008)

so beautiful x


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_LOL whatever!! And WOW you grew out your hair cut already...your hair sure does grow fast! Dayum!_

 
I know right. I just want it to be on my shoulders already. LOL


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks luvies!!! I promise to post more!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 12, 2008)

You look beautiful!  That purple shadow really suits you!


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Feb 12, 2008)

Your eyes look sooo amazing!


----------



## nunu (Feb 12, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## nikki*lashay (Feb 13, 2008)

You are beautiful and I love the lip color


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you luvies!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Feb 15, 2008)

I absolutely love this!

A very glam look. Flawless!


----------

